# Who's fault is it?



## okalvin79 (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a two year old Panasonic TH50PZ80u plasma TV. My new apartment apparently had power problems that have since been fixed. My TV worked fine when plugging in my DVD but when I attempted to plug my cable box into the TV the power breaker in the entire apartment blew. Once that happened I called the cable company to take a look at the problem. The cable guy repeatedly tried plugging the cable into the TV until my TV would not turn on. The repair person replaced the antenna board and now the TV will turn on but there is verticle black stripe going through my display. The repair man claims the panel is bad and that the TV will have to be replaced.The repairman also claims that the issue with that caused the "A" board to go bad could not have caused the the problem with the panel. The TV worked fine prior to this issue. The landlord and cable company payed the repairman to replace the A Board but now refuse to replace the TV claiming that the two problems are not related. Any thoughts?


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Insurance?


----------



## okalvin79 (Jun 3, 2010)

I wasn't expecting to be in Korea more than a year after I bought the TV so I didn't purchase the insurance since they said it would only be valid while I am stationed here.


----------

